# First Fattie and First Q view



## fire393 (Jul 27, 2011)

here we go......  jimmy dean sausage, bacon, ribeye steak, pepper jack cheese, mushrooms and onions.....
	

		
			
		

		
	








bacon weave







all rolled up ready for the fridge overnight







In the MES for 2 hours


----------



## fire393 (Jul 27, 2011)

and the money shot!!






	

		
			
		

		
	
thanks to all for the great info on this site!!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice, Great weave too!


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 27, 2011)

That looks great. SQWIB's right, nice weave. Bet that tastes fantastic.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking good!!

  Craig


----------



## meateater (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks great, the ribeye steak was a nice touch.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 27, 2011)

Great job on the fattie!


----------



## irie (Jul 27, 2011)

nice job dude, that thing turned out perfect! you would be hard pressed convincing anyone that was your first try.


----------



## tyotrain (Jul 27, 2011)

Man O Man that looks great.. nice job


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice job with the fattie, doesn't look like your first one!


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice weave it took me a while to get mine to look that nice


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 28, 2011)

lookin' good


----------



## rdknb (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice, very nice, did I say it looked nice


----------



## meyring81 (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks great. I still havent tried making a fattie yet. Mostly because I cant decide which filling to use because they all look great.


----------



## bmbrboi (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn! That looks good. Always wondered how to make a fatty. Great Q-View.

Ash


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 29, 2011)

looks great


----------



## cobble (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm still mystified by bacon weaves. How the hell do you guys do that?


----------



## pawoodswalker (Jul 29, 2011)

Making my first fatties Sunday. Going to do 3 of them. 1. will be of Italian sweet sausage stuffed with onions,pepperoni,mozzarella cheese and pizza sauce. #2.Will be turkey sausage with feta cheese, spinach  and onion and # 3 will be Burger with cheddar cheese , broccoli and onion. Also doing some ABT's and Banana peppers some stuffed will cream cheese and chives and some with sweet Italian sausage. My arteries are plugging as I'm typing this.


----------



## tgil (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome looking, I'll have to give this a shot!

 


pawoodswalker said:


> Making my first fatties Sunday. Going to do 3 of them. 1. will be of Italian sweet sausage stuffed with onions,pepperoni,mozzarella cheese and pizza sauce. #2.Will be turkey sausage with feta cheese, spinach  and onion and # 3 will be Burger with cheddar cheese , broccoli and onion. Also doing some ABT's and Banana peppers some stuffed will cream cheese and chives and some with sweet Italian sausage. My arteries are plugging as I'm typing this.


 This all sounds good too!


----------



## dtcunni (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks excellent! I like the ribeye touch!


----------



## alelover (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks great. Love the addition of the rib eye as well.


----------



## alelover (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks great. Love the addition of the rib eye as well.


----------



## dodgefan67 (Jul 29, 2011)

*wow that is awesome! gonna have to try that one day!*


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 29, 2011)

Very well done!!


----------



## osbjdawg (Jul 30, 2011)

Look's great!!


----------



## ellymae (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## houston smoker (Jul 30, 2011)

awsome bacon weave.  cut me a slice!!!!


----------



## smokinbobwis (Aug 2, 2011)

Cobble said:


> I'm still mystified by bacon weaves. How the hell do you guys do that?


Follow this link  http://www.smoking-meat.com/january-2010-bacon-wrapped-stuffed-sausage-fatty.html

Jeff has some great pics on doing the bacon weave.


----------



## geronimo (Aug 8, 2011)

Pawoodswalketr

What are ABT'S ? I;am new to this.  Geronimo


----------



## alblancher (Aug 8, 2011)

Hollow out Jalapenos by either taking the top off and digging out the center or slicing them legthwise (boat method)  fill with cream cheese and any other good stuff you can dream up.  Wrap in bacon and put on the smoker,    Atomic Buffalo T++++s


----------



## pars (Aug 11, 2011)

That really looks good !!  You never forget your first Fatti !!!!!

:)


----------



## BandCollector (Aug 15, 2011)

Great weave...looks great and delicious!


----------



## cactuskid (Aug 16, 2011)

Look fandamntastic.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 16, 2011)

Keep saying I have to try one of these yours sure looks great!!!


----------



## roller (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice.


----------

